# Books about Exclusive Psalmody?



## Grillsy (Oct 23, 2009)

I recently read a book called "Hymns Heretics and History" by Debeor (sic?). I bought it from Vic Lockman. I am a little leery of the book. Although it was footnoted, I am not sure of its historical reliability.

Can anyone recommend any books or resources dealing with this subject? Any recommendations that deal with this from an historical perspective would be great. 

They do not have to be pro-EP.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 23, 2009)

The classic work is Michael Bushell's Songs of Zion. It is worth a read.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 23, 2009)

That would be the book by Louis F. DeBoer.

Published out of Saunderstown, RI by the American Presbyterian Press in 2004.
That's the publishing arm of the micro-denomination known as the American Presbyterian Church. [see http://www.americanpresbyterianchurch.org/]

Historically, the APC was formed in the 1970's, splitting off from the Bible Presbyterian Church. They currently have three congregations in their denomination. I think Rev. DeBoer is one of the founders of the APC.


----------



## JML (Oct 23, 2009)

*Book List*

Here would be some suggestions:

1. *Songs of Zion* by Michael Bushell

2. *A Brief Examination of Exclusive Psalmody* by Brian Schwertley

3. There are some articles that can be found here:

Exclusive Psalmody

I would recommend Bushell's book above all.


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey I went to Crown and Covenant and sadly _Songs of Zion_ is out of print


----------



## Wayne (Oct 23, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Hey I went to Crown and Covenant and sadly _Songs of Zion_ is out of print



I checked WorldCat and as you might expect, Geneva College has a copy, as does Westminster Seminary in Philadelphia. Neither is probably all that close to you.

Put in an InterLibrary Loan request at your local library or school library. About 2 dozen libraries around the country hold copies, and at that rate, one of them will probably loan it out.

Extensive portions of _Sing the Lord's Song: Biblical Psalms in Worship _, by John W. Keddie (Crown & Covenant) are available for review online at Google Books, as are some other works when you run a search for EP.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 24, 2009)

Our own Chris Coldwell had at one time published "The True Psalmody" in his Naphtali Press Series (Anthology # 4). This essay was authored by a committee of Reformed Presbyterian ministers in the 19th century. Also, there is another work, edited by John McNaugher called "The Psalms in Worship". I believe it's available from Still Waters. These works wold be worth having if you're interested in the subject. Good argumentation throughout, but not strident.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 24, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I went to Crown and Covenant and sadly _Songs of Zion_ is out of print
> ...


 
I believe that Songs of Zion is currently undergoing a revision according to this cached listing on Crown & Covenant. I wanted to purchase this awhile back, but decided to wait until the revision was finished.


----------

